# A resizing question



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

Hi to all,

I am trying to resize a picture for a friend, he would like it to be 50x50 pixels but no matter what i use, infranview, windows resizer, all i can get is 50 x 29. 

Is there some way \ prog that lets you define the ratio \ pixels, not to bothered if the dimensions alter slightly.

As you might have guessed it's for an avatar.

Thanks in advance


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Paint Shop Pro (Version 3.12 especially... if you can find it) does this quite well. I use this antique program for almost all of my graphic work. I have Adobe Photoshop, but I basically use it only to run a few filters that won't run with PSP.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

What size is it to begin with and what program are trying with

buck


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

Hi to both,

Thanks for the replys, the size at present is 48.6KB not sure about the pixels, I have not got a clue when it comes to graphics but agreed to try and help, I have tried with infranview and windows xp resizer. Like I say I am a complete novice with graphics so any help please keep nice and easy...thanks

Edit:- I have Adobe 7 but would not know where to begin


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

open the image in Irfanview then click image then resize/resample... in the window under set new size the size in pixel should show...

at the bottom of that window click to take the check out of preserve aspect ratio then in the pixel size boxes type the size you want and click OK...Be forwarned if the image is not real close to square pixel wise then it will look pretty crummy if you try to make it square


If you want to post it someone maybe can crop it to square...or you can do it... then it can be resized

buck


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

Thanks for that buck,

I think I'll do both, post it and try myself " learning curve and all "

I will try and upload on the next post....cheers :up:


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

Ok here goes trying to upload the image.

To all that will try, I thank you in advance.










Thanks again :up:

EDIT :- by the way it's Avril Lavigne, he's into her in a big way


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

If you wan to the whole picture you will have to settle for 50 x29...as that is the size that result when you preserve the aspect ratio...you could crop a square out of her butt and resize

buck


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

Oh well thanks for the help,
I will ask him in the morning 01.00 am here in the U.K.

Thanks again for your time and help and the next time I see ya in the tavern







on me

Cheers mate :up:


----------



## fieldtrip (Oct 19, 2002)

think ur not turning off the keep in proportion switch!
this is how to do it in photoshop-
1 open the picture in photoshop
2 >image>image size
3 clicking on image size will produce a popup with details of the imgs size
4 if constrain propostions, at the bottom, is ticked untick it.
left ticked it will resize the image in proportion.
5 now goto the width and height tab and put in the size u want- 50 50
6 press ok 
7 >file>save

hopefully that should help u if not put img here i will resize it for u


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

cheers fieldtrip,
Image is on already a couple of posts back, but i will try what you have suggested

Thanks.. feel free to try for me if you wouldn't mind as I am a n00b at graphics.

TIA


----------



## fieldtrip (Oct 19, 2002)

^^^i was replying, but left computer for couple of mins, come back and missed ur post  
think 60x60 would be better as 50x50, cant really tell its avril but here it is anyway


----------



## fieldtrip (Oct 19, 2002)

.......oh BTW im n00B at everything!
although know little bout graphics, so finally i can contribute in this forum rather than just askin for help!
ive not been here 4 awhile so missed this section, but think i will check back here more often now.


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fieldtrip:_
> *.......oh BTW im n00B at everything!
> although know little bout graphics, so finally i can contribute in this forum rather than just askin for help!
> ive not been here 4 awhile so missed this section, but think i will check back here more often now. *


This whole place is a godsend, i've been in and out for years, learning, swopping ideas, talking.

I can not speak highly enough of it, absolutely fantastic :up:

See you about the place..cheers


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

Thanks fieldtrip,

I have had a go in photoshop ( easy when you know how )

Good results on other pics, he will just have to live with it 

Thanks again


----------



## fieldtrip (Oct 19, 2002)

:up: no problem, glad to be of help


----------

